# Snowboarding an hour away from Las Vegas?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mt Charleston is where the Las Vegas Ski area is located. It's got some decent terrain from what I've seen and it is about an hour from Vegas. Probably worth your effort.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kill u're frickin awesome. Thx for the link bro. I'm checking it out now and I've forwarded it to my buddies. 

Snowboarding during the day and then Black Jack tables at night.
Once we don't end up like the Hangover it'll be a great trip


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow that's really pretty Sno.

I wasn't expecting anything much but now I'm getting pumped. Kinda weird that I've been to Vegas several times and never once heard about snowboarding in that area.
I'll make sure to watch out for avalanches though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sick. maybe I'll reconsider going to Vegas next time someone asks...


----------

